# Qualcomm Atheros QCA6174



## BSDUser (Mar 20, 2021)

Hi guys,
I switched to Linux because the hardware below was not recognized yet.


> Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA6174 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter


Now, after 2 years, I'm wondering because it's not working yet.
Someone can tell me the work status about that?

Best regards


----------



## T-Daemon (Mar 20, 2021)

Adrian Chadd is the developer of the athp port. Last activity on github 6 months ago:








						GitHub - erikarn/athp: freebsd ath10k port
					

freebsd ath10k port. Contribute to erikarn/athp development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




You could ask on freebsd-wireless mailing list about the current state. Adrian does attend the list frequently.


----------



## BSDUser (Mar 20, 2021)

Ok thanks.


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 20, 2021)

One off-topic comment about 802.11ac.

Newer Intel Wireless adapters with 802.11ac are now working in FreeBSD 13, I think they only run at 802.11n mode though.

Truthfully I have given up on ath10k on FreeBSD. If it ever happens I will buy newer 802.11ac gear. I have focused on 802.11n.
It is fast enough for my web browsing.


----------



## BSDUser (Mar 20, 2021)

Adrian answer that is actively working on it...therefore, at the moment, nothing yet. 
To be honest, if i have to change my wireless card then I prefer stay on Linux. I hope can come back in the future. 
Regards


----------

